# $21 Million in Successful Timeshare Rentals in the TUG Marketplace



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2022)

(July Edit) Noticed this number ticked over $21 Million dollars for the total number of successfully marked Timeshare Rentals in the TUG marketplace.

Covid has certainly had a huge impact on the Timeshare rental market, but it is still possible to rent your Timeshare yourself without paying the hefty commissions the resorts usually charge!

Visit the TUG marketplace rental homepage:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals/default.aspx

and or visit our free rental guides for info on being a renter, and a rentee!  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/free-timeshare-owner-advice-articles.html#rent





View attachment 36085


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

Edit, now over 21million!


----------



## silentg (Jul 31, 2022)

Always had successful timeshare rentals and exchanges thru TUG.


----------

